# Short trips



## Sandy and her dog (May 26, 2022)

Is anyone interested in taking short trips in a small group? Maybe 3 nights? I want to start traveling some but most travel groups go on long expensive trips (10 days and $3,000 and up) and I'm not interested in that at all. I'd just like to meet folks that don't want to travel alone but also don't have to hang out every minute. I'm in central Alabama and there's not much in the way of groups or anything to join for activities or traveling. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)

Sounds like it could be a good idea, but gas is too high and air travel is out for me. Small group travel, not far, could be fun.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Sandy and her dog said:


> Is anyone interested in taking short trips in a small group? Maybe 3 nights? I want to start traveling some but most travel groups go on long expensive trips (10 days and $3,000 and up) and I'm not interested in that at all. I'd just like to meet folks that don't want to travel alone but also don't have to hang out every minute. I'm in central Alabama and there's not much in the way of groups or anything to join for activities or traveling. Thoughts, anyone?


yes..I definitely would provided you can come here...


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Sandy and her dog said:


> Is anyone interested in taking short trips in a small group? Maybe 3 nights? I want to start traveling some but most travel groups go on long expensive trips (10 days and $3,000 and up) and I'm not interested in that at all. I'd just like to meet folks that don't want to travel alone but also don't have to hang out every minute. I'm in central Alabama and there's not much in the way of groups or anything to join for activities or traveling. Thoughts, anyone?




Have taken many summertime trips to the Emerald Coast of Florida ... my late husband's favorite place. 
The white sand  beaches were always breathtakingly   beautiful.   
Also Gulf Shores,  Ala.,   and everything around Mobile  too ... so many wonderful  memories of the area.

But those days are past me now ...  no more jaunts  across Interstate 10.


----------



## Blessed (May 26, 2022)

I think it would be a lovely idea to meet a group of ladies at some nice resort just to relax and be pampered, make new friends.  My only problem is I have 3 dogs, 2 might do okay being boarded.  But my baby girl, is used to me being here. She freaks out when I just leave for groceries.  I have only been away one night for hip replacement.   My son came and stayed here with them.


----------



## Jace (May 26, 2022)

@Sandy and her dog...check with a Senior center, if there are any around there..
they may take day trips..
Also, church groups 
Good Luck!


----------



## Sandy and her dog (May 27, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Have taken many summertime trips to the Emerald Coast of Florida ... my late husband's favorite place.
> The white sand  beaches were always breathtakingly   beautiful.
> Also Gulf Shores,  Ala.,   and everything around Mobile  too ... so many wonderful  memories of the area.
> 
> But those days are past me now ...  no more jaunts  across Interstate 10.


I used to go to Gulf Shores with my 2 sisters every summer and took their kids when they were young. Many good memories too. Now one can't sit on the beach without having to pee all the time and the other one can't sit on the beach without talking ninety to nothing or being on an ipad. She said she can't turn off her brain otherwise. Yep, those fun, leisurely days are definitely over for me and my sisters. I hope not for me, tho.


----------



## Sandy and her dog (May 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes..I definitely would provided you can come here...


Wish I could!


----------



## Sandy and her dog (May 27, 2022)

Jace said:


> @Sandy and her dog...check with a Senior center, if there are any around there..
> they may take day trips..
> Also, church groups
> Good Luck!


There is a senior center here I looked into. They play bridge, bingo, ect. No trips. I plan to go when they start water aerobics in hopes to meet other people my age that are bored too.


----------



## Sandy and her dog (May 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I think it would be a lovely idea to meet a group of ladies at some nice resort just to relax and be pampered, make new friends.  My only problem is I have 3 dogs, 2 might do okay being boarded.  But my baby girl, is used to me being here. She freaks out when I just leave for groceries.  I have only been away one night for hip replacement.   My son came and stayed here with them.


Maybe a dog friendly place so you can take her? I leave my dog with my brother-in-law. I think she'd freak out if I boarded her.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 27, 2022)

Sandy and her dog said:


> There is a senior center here I looked into. They play bridge, bingo, ect. No trips. I plan to go when they start water aerobics in hopes to meet other people my age that are bored too.


"There is a senior center here I looked into. They play bridge, bingo, ect. No trips."

Just because the senior center doesn't plan trips doesn't mean you can't plan something. Look into areas a short distance away and what they offer. Weekend retreats? Spa? Museum? Whatever interests you, get several ideas of different places and activities then take that information with you to the senior center and talk to a few people there, ask if they might be interested and ask if they have places they would like to visit but don't like going alone.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2022)

Sandy and her dog said:


> I used to go to Gulf Shores with my 2 sisters every summer and took their kids when they were young. Many good memories too. Now one can't sit on the beach without having to pee all the time and the other one can't sit on the beach without talking ninety to nothing or being on an ipad. She said she can't turn off her brain otherwise. Yep, those fun, leisurely days are definitely over for me and my sisters. I hope not for me, tho.



Oh,  the good ole days ..


----------



## Sandy and her dog (May 29, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "There is a senior center here I looked into. They play bridge, bingo, ect. No trips."
> 
> Just because the senior center doesn't plan trips doesn't mean you can't plan something. Look into areas a short distance away and what they offer. Weekend retreats? Spa? Museum? Whatever interests you, get several ideas of different places and activities then take that information with you to the senior center and talk to a few people there, ask if they might be interested and ask if they have places they would like to visit but don't like going alone.


I will be going for water aerobics there on June 7th for the first time to check it out. Hopefully, there are some nice active people there. I definitely don't want to sit around and play bingo!


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2022)

Sandy and her dog said:


> Is anyone interested in taking short trips in a small group? Maybe 3 nights? I want to start traveling some but most travel groups go on long expensive trips (10 days and $3,000 and up) and I'm not interested in that at all. I'd just like to meet folks that don't want to travel alone but also don't have to hang out every minute. I'm in central Alabama and there's not much in the way of groups or anything to join for activities or traveling. Thoughts, anyone?


We have bus lines here in my area that offer short 2-3 bus trips. Some even longer. Here’s a sample:

https://tourwolf.com/Tours/Overnight-Trips/Overview


----------



## oldman (Jun 2, 2022)

As a pilot, I used to hate short trips. Anything 2 hours or less was more work than a flight that took 9 hours when I flew from Chicago to Honolulu.


----------

